# trying to help out my friend(girl)



## james101 (Mar 31, 2005)

one of my girl friend is trying to get fit and she said she eats about 5-6snacks a day. each about 200 calories, so she trying to eat about 1000calories max. she works out everyday but she only does cardio. usually about 50mins of intense running. so like my eating is as follows, with a few variations from time to time:
first breakfast (at about 6am): oatmeal with granola, nonfat milk, some juice, maybe some water. roughly about 200 calories
second breakfast (at about 8-9am): lowfat yogurt which is about 200 calories, or applesauce, whcih is about 100
first snack (at about 11-12): a handful of crackers about 200 calories.
second snack or, well, i guess this would be lunch (at about 2-3) a salad or something. sometimes a quesadilla? either way about 200
and then... depending on how late i ate my lunch ill have dinner (at about 6-7). sometimes, if i didnt eat much for lunch ill have a healthy choice dinner which is usually about 250ish. or, something small. sometimes im not very hungry, but ill give myself some trek mix of dried fruit and nuts. or ill eat an orange or an apple. 
shes 5'6, 21yrs old she wont tell me her weight
she just want to see if what shes doing right now like her diet stuff is good or not and add few more suggestions

"i care nothing about my arms and legs. they can stay the same, and id be fine with it. i have a tummy issue, but its not like a want a stinkn four pack or anything." 

and these are questions she asked me. 

1. what kind of weight lifting should i do?
2. what else can you suggest for me to do?
3. do you think i am doing okay considering what info i have given you?
5. should i not be doing cardio everyday?
6. how much water should i be drinking?

she won't tell me her weight so try to work with me here

thanx


*moving from the previous forum


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

protien after a workout helps burn fat...... :sniper:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 6, 2005)

i say eat more like start out at 2000 calories or 1800 eating 3 times a day.. If she is not losing weight lower the calorie count a bit. and like tordon also said protein after a workout. i reccomend having her do a full bod workout also.  i say have her do a walk,run,walk cardio/fat burn treadmill. drink enough water to stay hydrated. maybe one drink a day with caffeine in it. thats my 2 cents. it is how i work with my girl now and she is actually gaining muscle definition and her back looks more muscular  so i think i am doing good with her. i will get a new body fat count probably tomorrow.

i attached a before pic .... yes i know she doesnt need to lose much hehe but she wants to get stronger and lose some of her fat.


----------



## cawb (Aug 13, 2005)

:devil2: alright seeso she's a cutie.... were do the two of you work out at and what days does she workout alone :devil2:


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 13, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> i say eat more like start out at 2000 calories or 1800 eating 3 times a day.. If she is not losing weight lower the calorie count a bit. and like tordon also said protein after a workout. i reccomend having her do a full bod workout also.  i say have her do a walk,run,walk cardio/fat burn treadmill. drink enough water to stay hydrated. maybe one drink a day with caffeine in it. thats my 2 cents. it is how i work with my girl now and she is actually gaining muscle definition and her back looks more muscular  so i think i am doing good with her. i will get a new body fat count probably tomorrow.
> 
> i attached a before pic .... yes i know she doesnt need to lose much hehe but she wants to get stronger and lose some of her fat.




Hmmmmmm...........exactly what does your girlfriend do that her pics are on fantasyphotographs.com??


----------



## cawb (Aug 13, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm...........exactly what does your girlfriend do that her pics are on fantasyphotographs.com??



good looken out steel i was wondering what that said in the top corner, i had already replied and went back for a second look when i noticed the addy at top


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 13, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> good looken out steel i was wondering what that said in the top corner, i had already replied and went back for a second look when i noticed the addy at top



Yeah either he's one lucky bastard or one horrible bull shitter!  What do you think CAWB, do you smell something funny?  Come on SESSO, own up brother!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

lol its my chick. fantasyphotographs.com is my friends site. he is a photographer. and i let my chick do modeling but not video unless shes bangin me hee  i am in a diff state then all of you cawb lol. she usually goes whenever i goo which is 6 days a week.


----------



## cawb (Aug 13, 2005)

i call  :bsflag: and if she is really your girl i wouldnt want her posting pics like these for all us perves to look at


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 13, 2005)

I Aint Gonna Lie I Put My Girls Pics On A Site B4 Hehe. But They Dont Have No Copyright Stamp On Them


----------



## cawb (Aug 13, 2005)

o really....... uuummmm...... where is the site? 
what did your girl think about that ?


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

lol do u want me to post a pic of me licking her boob?  i have no reason to lie .


----------



## cawb (Aug 13, 2005)

hell yeah lets see it


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

that b/w pic is my photographers fav pic


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 13, 2005)

I Wanna See Boob Licking But How Do We Know Its You? And No My Girl Doesnt Know Hahaha


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

cant get the boob pic till i get to my house her cd is all scratched cuz she had them in her purse but when i am home i wil but i dont want my face on here. lol

but here is pics i took at home.


----------



## chainsawbeer (Aug 13, 2005)

I can vouch for him as the photographer and owner of fantasyphotographs.com   She is a cutie for certain.  I almost hate myself for making my first post on a new forum be something like this heh.  I am however, like her, making my way into the world of fitness.  My current regimen needs a few tweaks and I still need to work on my methods (that's what sesso if for) but I'm already starting to see and feel a dramatic difference.  When you spend time as a photographer doing dsl tech support to finance your web projects (if I launch the pay sites I'm working on I won't need a day job) you tend to pack on a few of the extra lbs.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

thats why u need to change gyms hehe. but yea u r 20 min away from me...


----------



## dugie82 (Aug 13, 2005)

post a pic of u and her w/ a newspaper and write anasci on it


----------



## Little Man (Aug 13, 2005)

lol ok but i am blocking my tats and face . ill have it say sessos ggirl. or something like that


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah Do That. Lol Honestly I Believe U Bro


----------



## Little Man (Aug 14, 2005)

im not ugly so its not harrd to get girls. my boss calls me adrienne something but i been told i look like a little stallone.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 20, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> cant get the boob pic till i get to my house her cd is all scratched cuz she had them in her purse but when i am home i wil but i dont want my face on here. lol
> 
> but here is pics i took at home.


Oh my damn.


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

hey sesso where is that pic with your girl holding up a piece of paper saying i love anasci


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

me and her... taken a week ago to apply for a swingers party.


----------



## max lift (Sep 9, 2005)

good looking girl bro,


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks. i here it from the fellow trainers every day she comes to work out. as long they dont touch im alright hehe


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 9, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> thanks. i here it from the fellow trainers every day she comes to work out. as long they dont touch im alright hehe





			
				sesso said:
			
		

> me and her... taken a week ago to apply for a swingers party.


Is there anyone else who thinks these two posts seem to contradict each other?


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

she works out at my gym every day with me. cuz she wont workout without me being there. yes we are into going to swinger clubs but we dont share eachother. Some of the trainers drool over her when she comes in.


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

i have to agree with DR going to a swingers club and not wanting to share stop being so greedy...lol


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

if there was no HIV i would share lol. but the swingers club has rooms full of mirrors i like to bang in. hehhe


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

you lil freak , while your hitten hit from the back ,do you throw up peace signs to yourself and stick out your tongue...lol  ... j/k


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

haha no i like seeing the penetration in the mirror. i will be opening a website with my photographer in the near few months with some pics and videos. if i can handle is because porn is a hard job when u have photographers watching. It will be based on me and her till i make enough money to hire guys and girls.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 9, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> yes we are into going to swinger clubs but we dont share eachother.



When they figure that out, don't they ban you? I mean sharing is the whole point of swingers clubs. I'm being nosey now, but I find this odd behavior.


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

its a place to be naked and dance hehe. use the private rooms .. people would watch me get jerked off ... stuff like that.


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

that shit is funny if it had mirrored glass i might be ok but that shit is to private for me ...lol .. this shit is to funny


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL i dont mind as long they dont touch


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 9, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> but that shit is to private for me


Me too. I guess that is where my lack of understanding comes from. I want some stuff to be mine and mine alone.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 10, 2005)

i have been to swingers clubs in my area and there are alot of people who go there just to watch others gettin it on.  swingers clubs are not just for people to go and hump others, they are more of an open social club where anything goes within reason.  it allows people to be totally open without any inhibitions.   
since many people here go to wolfys free porn sites all the time what difference is it to sit at a computer and watch others or to see it in person?  
i tried to get the wife involved in swinging but she wasnt into sharing or sex with other females(tried it once and she didnt like it(the girl was lousy))
maybe i will talk her into it some other time.   one of my best friends who i golf with al the time is a member of a few swingers clubs also and he & the wife enjoy them immensely and even tried to talk my wife into it.


----------

